# What next?



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Rare Tropical Bird Spotted in Michigan for the First Time in History


A Michigan resident captured several images of a tropical bird documented in Michigan for the first time ever.




wkfr.com


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

That white guy would be better in your deeks rather than the Swans!


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Don't want to be a downer but, as beautiful as this bird is, it's presence is probably not a good sign. It's been displaced, and if all its pals follow...

No stretch of the imagination to think it may bring some stuff on it or in it that could be bad for native wildlife, and/or create food competition, etc.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

motoscoota said:


> Don't want to be a downer but, as beautiful as this bird is, it's presence is probably not a good sign. It's been displaced, and if all its pals follow...
> 
> No stretch of the imagination to think it may bring some stuff on it or in it that could be bad for native wildlife, and/or create food competition, etc.


Agreed.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

motoscoota said:


> Don't want to be a downer but, as beautiful as this bird is, it's presence is probably not a good sign. It's been displaced, and if all its pals follow...
> 
> No stretch of the imagination to think it may bring some stuff on it or in it that could be bad for native wildlife, and/or create food competition, etc.


Thank you for your vigilance for the fauna of our magnificent State of Michigan. With the havoc caused by cormorants, zebra mussels, round gobies, quagga mussels, purple loosestrife, mute swans, emerald ash borers, spruce bark beetles, European starlings and many more I can’t recall offhand, this is a time for vigilance.

I cringe each time birders spot white Pelicans in Michigan. I’ll never forget seeing my first cormorant on the Great Lakes in 1989. Took those winged thieves 10 years to ruin the perch fishing.

Very concerning. 🤔


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

motoscoota said:


> Don't want to be a downer but, as beautiful as this bird is, it's presence is probably not a good sign. It's been displaced, and if all its pals follow...
> 
> No stretch of the imagination to think it may bring some stuff on it or in it that could be bad for native wildlife, and/or create food competition, etc.


I hear you, but he’s a drop in the bucket compared to people that don’t dry out their boots between streams, or wash their boats between lakes, or follow CWD rules when transporting game from out of state.


----------

